# Missing Security Tab in Internet Options



## Blade68

While looking through my Internet Options, I noticed I no longer have a security tab!! All I have is General, Privacy, Content, Connections, and Programs. The security tab is GONE! Please help, I want to change my JAVA and Active X controls.

Thanks, Blade


----------



## Mosaic1

It sounds like a regsitry restrictoin is in place. GO to start>Run and type regedit. Press enter.

Navigate to:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel

Hightlight Control Panel in the left pane.

Look for this entry in the right pane.
*SecurityTab*
If you find it, right click onit and choose delete from the pop up menu.
Open a new instance of IE to see the change.


----------



## Blade68

That worked!! Thanks for your help. What possible causes would impose a restriction of the security tab?


----------



## kydd!

You've probably unknowingly downloaded some kind of spyware program. Try Downloading Lavasoft's AdAdaware or X-cleaner from www.spystomper.exe. I've used both programs, they do wonders. NO problems either.


----------

